# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  > Отчеты сервиса лечения VirusInfo  >  Браузер отображает html код вместо страницы (заявка №65941)

## CyberHelper

Пользователь обратился в сервис 911, указав на следующие проблемы в работе его компьютера:
Файрфокс вместо страницы отображает html код на белом фоне. Опера тоже, но реже. Периодически всплывает окно с сообщением как бы от браузера, что обнаружен вирус и нужно скачать какие-то файлы обновления (платные).
Дата обращения: 16.04.2011 5:23:32
Номер заявки: 65941

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

*16.04.2011 6:00:04* на зараженном компьютере были обнаружены следующие вредоносные файлы:
 *C:\\Windows\\system32\\mzchllf.dll* - Trojan.Win32.Zapchast.fil
 размер: 49152 байт дата файла: 15.04.2011 0:47:00 детект других антивирусов: NOD32: Подозрение Win32/TrojanDownloader.Agent.QJE trojan

----------

